# Kevin Levrones Posing Secret



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 18, 2005)

You see Levrone do some stuff that you won't expect from a heavyweight!


http://www.filecabi.net/u.php?file=1124026590.wmv


----------



## jaim91 (Sep 18, 2005)

Where do you find all these clips and articles?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 18, 2005)

Everywhere....... and I post them here so you don't have to go and look for them  
(and ofcourse to promote bodybuilding.................)


----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> You see Levrone do some stuff that you won't expect from a heavyweight!
> 
> 
> http://www.filecabi.net/u.php?file=1124026590.wmv



he sure is articulate!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 18, 2005)

Doesn't he have a band also???


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 18, 2005)

yes, 'mirage'

i am listening to one of his songs right now actually - he has a good voice.


Now he is becoming one of those underwear model people i think, that sorta look.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 18, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> yes, 'mirage'
> 
> i am listening to one of his songs right now actually - he has a good voice.
> 
> ...




where did you get his CD?  I would love to hear his band play.  Are they really good?  I can't see him being much of a singer.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 18, 2005)

Yeah man post some of his music!
just convert to mp3 and post it with quick time


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.musclestuff.com/fulblown.html

that's his only album out.





I have his album copied on to windows media player but i don't understand how to post them. 
I have tried dragging songs in to this box but it didn't happen.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 19, 2005)

You need to convert them to Mp3( if you can't do it yourself get a converter at downloads.com) and then you can post them on http://www.putfile.com/ .


----------



## Pain86 (Sep 29, 2005)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> Where do you find all these clips and articles?




www.bodybuildingdungeon.com is where all the videos come from.


----------



## Stu (Sep 29, 2005)

Pain86 said:
			
		

> www.bodybuildingdungeon.com is where all the videos come from.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 29, 2005)

Pain86 said:
			
		

> www.bodybuildingdungeon.com is where all the videos come from.


Hey man if whas you I would not post this much of the same bull shit man


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 29, 2005)

And also know that these pictures and clips are going all over the net and when you see one that could be from you then you should check.
Like you have your name on everything so talk about credit.
And what you think these people though, I made them myself?
And one more thing, you talk about representing Bodybuilding, well then shut the fuck up and represent!
Post some of your movies here, post the latest news here  
(make sure to put your name on it)


----------

